# What king of line is best for a bait caster reel



## fish gas (Oct 8, 2007)

I just bought my first bait caster reel . Should I use a braid , floro-carbon or regular mono ? I have use Fire Line on my spin casting reels , but I think that it might be too thin to get any birds nests that I am sure to get . Thanks for any replies .


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

fish gas said:


> I just bought my first bait caster reel . Should I use a braid , floro-carbon or regular mono ? I have use Fire Line on my spin casting reels , but I think that it might be too thin to get any birds nests that I am sure to get . Thanks for any replies .


With a bait caster you get good line management. Any type of line is going to work on the reel
It all depends on what you plan on throwing or using the reel for
My advice would be. Being it's your first bait caster go with a #10-20 mono (Berkley XT) it will be easier to pick the
back lashes out. After you get used to the reel spool up with what you like.
I myself only use Braid for Frog rods, Fluro for cranks and spinner baits, Mono for top water and jerk baits and a copolymer for the others.

Good luck
You'll notice to can also cast a bait caster more accurate then a spinning reel


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

Consider PLine Floroclear in 12# test. Its a fluorocarbon coated co polymer line that is softer and a little more managable than XT. Especially beneficial when you're just learning to use a baitcaster.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I would start out with 12lb mono. Currently run 12lb suffix on one of my bc reels. If you end up getting a nasty backlash and have to cut line it is much cheaper than braid or fluorocarbon when learning.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

redneckman said:


> I would start out with 12lb mono. Currently run 12lb suffix on one of my bc reels. If you end up getting a nasty backlash and have to cut line it is much cheaper than braid or fluorocarbon when learning.


This is why I suggested the Floroclear. Its relatively inexpensive and very manageable. Priced about the same as Suffix.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

redeyed said:


> This is why I suggested the Floroclear. Its relatively inexpensive and very manageable. Priced about the same as Suffix.


We all have are favorite line
I won't bash P-line , It's good **** but there also very proud of it
300 yds of P-line FloroClear is 9.99, 300 yds of Suffix low vis Mono is 4.99

I myself use a different brand.


----------



## redeyed (Aug 18, 2011)

ManxFishing said:


> We all have are favorite line
> I won't bash P-line , It's good **** but there also very proud of it
> 300 yds of P-line FloroClear is 9.99, 300 yds of Suffix low vis Mono is 4.99
> 
> I myself use a different brand.


As per Bass Pro Shop: Floroclear is $8.99 for 300yds., Sufix Seige or Elite is $11.99 for 330yds.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

Good Luck to the OP


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I'll take #30 braid on a B/C any day or _NIGHT_...
I can pick out any lash I've ever gotten and I can't say that for the "non-braided" lines.


----------



## duckbuster0123 (Jan 31, 2013)

What application are gonna use this reel for. Cranking, jigging, frogging, finesse. It really depends application for the presentation


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

After 30 years of baitcasting, the only line I would absolutely avoid is any type of fused line, such as Fireline. After that, I agree that it is a matter of application and your own style and preferences. If using mono or copoly, I would certainly agree that going no heavier than 12# is a good start. I personally prefer 10# for mono/copoly use. Seems the best combo between ease of casting and ability to pick backlashes. IMO, any of the premium lines are fine. A way to save some $ is to buy cheapo 12# test and use it for backing. I use no more than 50 yards of the good line at a time that way.
I actually think braid is easier to work with than mono, especially in terms of picking backlashes, as long as you stay with 20# or heavier. I've done fine with 20# braid in all of my braid applications: frogging, heavy cover, plastics and suspending jerkbaits.
I personally don't like flouro all that much, but again, a good premium quality flouro will handle fine. A bit stiffer than mono or copoly, I only use it if and when I believe that visibility is an issue.
If I only had ONE reel and ONE choice of line, I would use a #10- #12 copoly. IMO, best combination of all the qualities I look for: low stretch, manageability, knot strength, low memory, low visibility


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

redneckman said:


> I would start out with 12lb mono. Currently run 12lb suffix on one of my bc reels. If you end up getting a nasty backlash and have to cut line it is much cheaper than braid or fluorocarbon when learning.


Can't remember the last time had to* cut out* a bird's nest.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

"You'll notice to can also cast a bait caster more accurate then(sic) a spinning reel." 

It's all in the skill of the one casting, IMO.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

Make a long cast, pull another 15' of line out, then put tape across the spool. Reel your line back in over the tape, when you get an overrun it won't be very deep or hard to pick out.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Go to Walmart and buy a bulk spool(1,000 yards plus)of the off brand monofilament in either 10 or 12lb test. Fill your spool up and practice casting on the front lawn or back yard. Start with a weight of about 3/8 oz. or 1/2 oz. and learn to cast this until you can do it with your eyes closed without getting any back lash. Learn how to use the magnetic drag and the reels spool tension to avoid the back lash using the above weight sinker. Once you learn how to adjust the reels spool,start casting lighter weights.this is where the skill comes into play,also the reason why you should buy the 1,000 yard spool of line. After you finally master the baitcast reel,you can leave the cheap line on the spool as backing then add the good line to the reel. I prefer mono that is limp if I'm mainly casting crank baits or stick baits. Tri lene XL(10-12lb test). I use Tri lene XT(which is stiffer) if I do a lot of trolling. If I want to fish jigs,frogs or top water lures,I switch to a braid line. The only draw back or down side with braid,is if you fish it during the cold water/winter months. Braid holds water and when using a baitcast reel,the water sprays you when casting,plus braid will freeze during winter.


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

frenchriver1 said:


> "You'll notice to can also cast a bait caster more accurate then(sic) a spinning reel."
> 
> It's all in the skill of the one casting, IMO.


Aren't you the Ray of sunshine? Let's let the OP make that call


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

ManxFishing said:


> Aren't you the Ray of sunshine? Let's let the OP make that call


Who appointed you the Opinion Policeman?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

duckbuster0123 said:


> What application are gonna use this reel for. Cranking, jigging, frogging, finesse. It really depends application for the presentation


Yea...is it being used for surf casting in salt water? Probably not but the OP needs some more information for a good answer...maybe I missed it.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

sfw1960 said:


> I'll take #30 braid on a B/C any day or _NIGHT_...
> I can pick out any lash I've ever gotten and I can't say that for the "non-braided" lines.


Bingo...


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

30lb braid for most applications and 65lb braid for frogging


----------

